# اطفال لذيذة موت و" مفاجاة حصريا "



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2006)

مدرسة القصارى التجريبية






الرجل معذور يا جماعة مفيش عنده وقت






فاكراني نايم






أنا بحب أساعد ماما 






موظفة حكومية






مين الاخ







كل البهدلة دى وبابا فى الأخر هو اللى بياخد الفلوس






أدوات شيرلوك هولمز 
عدسة وطاقيه وبامبرز






حريس وحروسة






مقرف مقرف مقرف 






الظاهر كده مش هلاقى الربع جنيه اللى وقع منى 
أخو الواد المقرف مقرف مقرف 






تفتكروا ماما هتعرف إنى خدت حتة من التورته






يا مامااااااااااا أنا خلاص نشفت






هيه ماما حاطه البزازات فين


:yahoo: " الان المفاجاة وحصريا علي منتدي الكنيسة العربية ":yahoo: 




























:yahoo: صورة كوبتك مان ايام الطفولة البائسة :yahoo:  







سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ميرنا (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*اخيرا نزلتها يا كوبتك*

*عسوله بجد *


----------



## Coptic Man (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*:t33: :t33: :t33: 

خلاص بئي علشان بنكسف 

:smil12: :smil12: 

دي ياميرنا بيخوفوا بيها العيال الصغننه عندنا

:yahoo:​*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (3 سبتمبر 2006)

من انت وصغير وانت عامل فيها سبع 
طيب  بالزمة خلقة  
بس على فكرة زى العسل وقمر 
واكيد كنت بتتباس انت وصغير يا موننا


----------



## ميرنا (3 سبتمبر 2006)

*بيخوفو بيه العيال يا كداااااااااااب*


*ولا خايف تقول على معكسات البنات*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 سبتمبر 2006)

صورتك عسوله بجد يا مينا ...ربنا يخليك لماماتك:smil12:


----------



## sara_tota (3 سبتمبر 2006)

يخرب عقلك يا واد يا...يا...يا.........(الواحد يناديك دلوقتى بايه؟؟)

ما علينا

انت نزلت صورتك بجد با واد شقى انت

اااااه استلقى وعدك بقى ....ربنا يكون فى عون طنط مش هاتلاحق على العرايس اللى هايتقدمولك

لا وايه كل ده من صورتك وانت صغنتوت

امال بقى لو شافوا صورتك وانت كبير :wink_smile: :wink_smile: :wink_smile: 

الله يكون فى عونك يا طنط

قمر يخواتى قمر:smil12: :smil12: :smil12: 

على فكرة يا عم انت غيبتك طولت اوى وهاعضك لو ماسألتش:spor22:


----------



## Coptic Man (5 سبتمبر 2006)

KERO KINGOOO قال:


> من انت وصغير وانت عامل فيها سبع
> طيب  بالزمة خلقة
> بس على فكرة زى العسل وقمر
> واكيد كنت بتتباس انت وصغير يا موننا



*ههههههههه

ماشي يا كيرو

ومش اتباس ليه 

مش طفل ولا مش طفل يعني :yahoo: *


----------



## Coptic Man (5 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرنا;61881 قال:
			
		

> *بيخوفو بيه العيال يا كداااااااااااب*
> 
> *ولا خايف تقول على معكسات البنات*



*اه وانا صغنن كنت بعاكس البنات :yahoo: *


----------



## Coptic Man (5 سبتمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> صورتك عسوله بجد يا مينا ...ربنا يخليك لماماتك:smil12:



*ميرسي :smil12: 

ويخليكي يا جيرل

بس مش قولتي رائيك في باقي الموضوع 

ايه شباب بتحسسوني اننا حاطط صورتي بس :new2: *


----------



## Coptic Man (5 سبتمبر 2006)

sara_tota قال:


> يخرب عقلك يا واد يا...يا...يا.........(الواحد يناديك دلوقتى بايه؟؟)
> 
> ما علينا
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماهما لو شافوني وانا كبير ها يغيروا رايهم

ويحصلهم تشوك :yahoo: 

وبطلي نصب يا بنت :ranting: 

انا كل يوم موجود بس افتحي القناة الساعه 6 :beee: 

ميرسي لمرورك يا جميل 

نورتي موضوعي*


----------



## twety (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا ظريف*

بجد شويه صور حكايه
بس كان لازم من الصور المقرفه دى
يعنى لو كنت باكل كنت عملت اي
بس يلا حلينا فى الاخر بصورتك ياعم:smil12: 
وكمان تعليقاتك على كل صورة حكااااااااااااايه
يلا كفايه عليك كده


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 سبتمبر 2006)

مش عارف عاملين قلق لية وعسل ومش عسل ياعم اية دة امال لو شوفتو صورتي انا بقة ايى يغمن عليكم من الجمال :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee:


----------



## heidi (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*و انا مش هاعلق على صورتك خلى وشق الاستبس يقولك بقى*


*الصور التانية روعة و هههههههه و احلى التغليق اللى عليها *

*و الصورة اللى تحت خالص اللى هى اخر واحده حلوة اووووووووووى برضه  *
​


----------



## oesi no (7 سبتمبر 2006)

جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامدة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Coptic Man (21 سبتمبر 2006)

twety قال:


> بجد شويه صور حكايه
> بس كان لازم من الصور المقرفه دى
> يعنى لو كنت باكل كنت عملت اي
> بس يلا حلينا فى الاخر بصورتك ياعم:smil12:
> ...



*ميرسي يا تويتي علي ردك الجميل

ونشكر ربنا انك مش كنتي بتاكلي ولا حاجة :t33: 

وميرسي علي مجاملتك الرقيقة علي صورتي وعلي التعليقات

الرب يباركك 

وفي انتظار مشاركاتك معانا *


----------



## Coptic Man (21 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> مش عارف عاملين قلق لية وعسل ومش عسل ياعم اية دة امال لو شوفتو صورتي انا بقة ايى يغمن عليكم من الجمال :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee:



*هههههههههههههههههههه

اكيد يا باشا

وهل يخفي القمر :smil12: *


----------



## Coptic Man (21 سبتمبر 2006)

heidi قال:


> *و انا مش هاعلق على صورتك خلى وشق الاستبس يقولك بقى*
> 
> 
> *الصور التانية روعة و هههههههه و احلى التغليق اللى عليها *
> ...



*قالي مش بطالة يا موني ( بس حاسس انه بيبالغ :dntknw:  )

وميرسي علي ردك الجميل كالمعتاد يا هايدي *


----------



## Coptic Man (21 سبتمبر 2006)

oesi_no قال:


> جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامدة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



*ميرسي جدااااااااااااااا

لمشاركتك*


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

كل الصور تحفه وصورتك جميله بس ليه كانت طفولتك بائسه؟:t33:


----------



## اميره فيكتور (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطفال لذيذة موت و" مفاجاة حصريا "*

مين حضرتك الكوبتك مان ده
صور لذيذه جدا جدا وتعليقات فى منتها الروعه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطفال لذيذة موت و" مفاجاة حصريا "*

اية الوحاشة دى يا مون مون 

عثل عثل عثل​


----------



## meraaa (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطفال لذيذة موت و" مفاجاة حصريا "*

:beee:*ههههههههههه ايه الوحاشه دى بس ياكوبتك
خصوصا شعرك وحش خااااااااااااااالص وخشن كده وعامل زى سلك الكهربه :beee:
اكييييييييييد باين عليا اوى انى بحقد:smil13: شعرك ناعم اوى ياكوبتك (ملحوظه) انا مش بعاكس انا بجامل بس :smil12:
وابقى قولى ايه اخبار شعرك بعد ماتقرى الكلام ده ابقه قولى وقع ولا لسه هههههههه
بس بجد الموضوع كله تحفه وتعليقاتك على الصور تجنن بجد 
ربنا معاك يافندم *​


----------



## ارووجة (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطفال لذيذة موت و" مفاجاة حصريا "*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجننووووووووووووو وصورتك بتجنن
ميرسي الك اخي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطفال لذيذة موت و" مفاجاة حصريا "*

يقع مين يا بابا الصعايدة جامدين ما يقعش منهم شعراية 

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lovebjw (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطفال لذيذة موت و" مفاجاة حصريا "*

ههههههههههههههههه
يا ابن الايه يا كوبتك 
ماشية معاك يا باشا انت منزل صورتك عشان الناس تعاكس ماشى يا عم 
بس هو كان ناقص فى الصورة تمسك عيل صغير وتضربه كانت الصورة هتبقى احلى بكتير 
ههههههههههههههههه
لا يا باشا زى القمر يا جميل 
ربنا يباركك يا باشا وتسلم ايدك يا باشا على الموضوع


----------



## سنايبر (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطفال لذيذة موت و" مفاجاة حصريا "*

*شكرا يا كوبتك علي الصور الجميلة دي وصورتك الجامدة دي*


----------



## totty (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطفال لذيذة موت و" مفاجاة حصريا "*

هههههههههههههههههه

خلينا الاول فى الصور اللى فوق

تحفه بجد
وتعليقاتك جامده

نيجى بقه 
للصوره الاخيره

ايه يا القمر ده 
هو شعرك ده طبيعى ولا كده وكده

ههههههههههههه

كفايه انا كده معاكسه
لحسن اضرب
ههههههههههه

ميرسى يا كوبتك​


----------



## nana25 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطفال لذيذة موت و" مفاجاة حصريا "*

بجد صور لذيذه جدا واحلاها صورتك اللى منوره الموضوع​


----------

